# Box cuts - table router



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

> If you have any questions or a comments regarding a safe way to do a specific procedure in the shop, share it here.


Sounds like the right place for this...

I want to make some simple trinket/jewelry boxes for my girls. Box corners, rabbet bottom, sliding top. I can envision how to do everything in my head safely except for the box cuts. Everything I've seen says don't trap the piece between the bit and the fence.

I'll be using 1/4" poplar and maple. The end cuts will be easy, but what about the interior cuts? It's too small to do by hand (at least I think). Do I set up a couple of stop pieces and come in from the front? I don't own anything else that can do the job, unless I want to score and chip away with a chisel. An $80 jig also seems overkill for a $5 project.

Suggestions?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Chris. Take a look at the Oak Park Box Joint Jigs. You can buy the individual spacer jigs for 22.00. They are simple to set up and very easy and safe to use.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks interesting. May have to try making one while I decide.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Chris, whilst this box isn't exactly what you're looking for, it may be of some help to you.

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/5483-another-project-harry.html#post51683


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You have no idea how much I've learned just from those pictures. Lots of questions answered. Many thanks, Harry.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> Sounds like the right place for this...
> 
> I want to make some simple trinket/jewelry boxes for my girls. Box corners, rabbet bottom, sliding top. I can envision how to do everything in my head safely except for the box cuts. Everything I've seen says don't trap the piece between the bit and the fence.
> 
> ...


Chris Welcome to the forum there are many here who can assist you getting what you want to do with a router. Just a reminder there is more that can be achieved when the router is held in the plunge mode check out the material below. Enclosed a couple of trinet boxes you may be ineterested in making.

Tom
(Template Tom)


----------

